# Scope rant



## Taxmantoo (Mar 11, 2009)

AFAIK, Remington hasn't been killing the sights on H&Rs yet.
You can get a H&R in 30-30, 45-70, .357, .44mag, .500S&W, .22 Hornet, and I think the ultralight model in .223 and .243 has open sights. There's also the 45-70 Buffalo Classic with aperture sights, but it has an iron buttplate and hurts the shoulder with heavy loads.


----------



## funky sawman (Mar 12, 2009)

Go with a .458, they are lots of fun:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Soilarch (Mar 12, 2009)

I'd go with 375 personally. But it's your money!

It's trajectory is real close to the 30-06. If you handload you can flatten it out some without tearing your shoulder off. More bullet and ammo selection and there's not a thing in N.A. you can't put on the ground with it.

For that kind of money you can drop it off at a gunsmith and have sights of your choosing put on it and you're wallet would barely notice it.

They're both belted magnums and the 375 has a lot more shoulder to it. (If that matters to you.) 


*Personally the H&H holds a little more nostalgia and the case just looks cooler to me* 

YMMV


----------



## A. Stanton (Mar 12, 2009)

Krusty, I vote with you. Give me old school. I like the line of Gamo pellet rifles and they are pullin the same crap there--less open sights and more scopes.


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 12, 2009)

Krusty,

Snag the 798 of your choice.

Get her home, fondle it, check it all out, clean her up good, and ship it off to Williams Gunsight in Davidson Michigan.

http://www.williamsgunsight.com/

Tell 'em to put your choice of thier front and rear on it.
Done.

I'm partial to the FP line myself.
Once set, they don't move unless something ugly happens or you intended to move 'em.
They have made the FP since Moses did Sea duty, and got the bugs out a LONG time ago.

Thier turnaround time is short, and they don't charge an arm and a leg.


Best of luck!
Dingeryote


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 12, 2009)

LOL!!!

Be carefull!!! They do excellent chambering/barreling work, and Dave Manson is grinding reamers just a piece down the road from them. It's a dangerous situation!

Your .375H&H could come back as a .375ack or the .458 could come back as a .450Watts....all it takes is one little slip with the Credit card! LOL!!

I do/did Gunwork, but more often than not, I would send Davidsons the sightwork.
Time for one reason, and they do as good as my best job on EVERY job.

When I had my salt tanks up and stinking up the place, I couldn't make as much $$$ bluing as I could just outsourcing to them, and thier hunter grade finish is better than it sounds. Thier Wby finish is ridiculous if ya like the California blue chrome look.

Make sure to post picks of the Elk!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Soilarch (Mar 12, 2009)

If you go the 458 route sooner or later you have to get a small arsenal of 45-70s. 

In modern guns with Garrett ammunition or the likes it is up there with the 458WM. 

A true "mild to wild" cartridge for handloaders too!!!!

I will have one one day and almost all the guns I know of that are chambered in it come with iron sights!!!


----------

